# 60l EI Dosing. Check please.



## spyder (18 May 2011)

After using the calculator I came up with the following.

5/32 Tsp Kno3
1/16 Tsp KH2Po4
3/8 Tsp Mgso4

Multiplying these by 12 for 4 week dosing gives aprox, 2 tsp Kno3, 1 Tsp Kh2po4 and around 5.5-6 tsp of Mgso4. I plan to use 300 ml of water to keep the dosing to a simple 25ml per dose.

Trace is 1/16 or half a tsp per 4 weeks. 1 tsp in 400ml should give me 8 weeks at 25ml per dose.

Do these quantities look good for a starting point?

Cheers.


----------



## ceg4048 (18 May 2011)

Hi,
    Yes this looks fine. John Rambo says: Go For It!

Cheers,


----------



## spyder (20 May 2011)

Cheers clive, 

1st batch already mixed. Using half dose in my 28 litre too. Easy to scale up for me to 125l when I get to plant it.


----------

